# Suggestions for non-character breakfast buffet?



## spencersmama (Feb 13, 2012)

Hello all!
I was wondering if anyone has a suggestion for a Disney breakfast buffet that has a nice selection of items but does not have characters.  I am generally not a breakfast person and the few I have been to on property have been character breakfasts.  I'd like to do one buffet breakfast during our week at WDW, but would prefer to not spend the $35ish per person the character buffets demand. One I thought might be a possibility is Captain's Grill at the Yacht Club.  Not sure of the quality of food or the price though.  Let me know if anyone has any ideas.  

thanks!


----------



## jlp879 (Feb 14, 2012)

We enjoyed the breakfast buffet at the Captain's Grille at the Yacht Club when we stayed there.  I thought it was a pretty good value at $15.99 given that the a la carte breakfast items were $9-11.  

Another breakfast buffet that might be nice to check out would be the Boma at the Animal Kingdom Lodge.  A bit more expensive but would probably be a different selection and you could have the fun option of checking out the animals in the morning.  All the Disney menus are posted at www.allears.net.


----------



## dvc_john (Feb 14, 2012)

I agree with both Yacht Club and AKV. 
Other's I can think of include Trails' End at Fort Wilderness. And last time I was there, The Wave at the Contemporary had a nice breakfast buffet. I'm not sure if they always have it though.


----------



## bnoble (Feb 14, 2012)

Boma is very good.  Not cheap, but more than just "the usual" for breakfast.

I haven't done the other buffets, but have had breakfast at other places.  Kona is good.  The a la carte breakfast at Captain's Grille was good too.

In addition to the ones mentioned so far, there are a few others, including a very inexpensive character breakfast at Garden Grove at the Swan on weekends.

http://allears.net/din/buffet.htm


----------



## littlestar (Feb 14, 2012)

I'd go for Trails End Buffet at Fort Wilderness campground. The adult price is $15.99:

http://allears.net/menu/menu_teb.htm


----------



## cory30 (Feb 14, 2012)

My family really enjoyed Boma although again it isn't the most inexpensive option available.


----------



## heathpack (Feb 14, 2012)

Not a buffet, but there is an all-you-can-eat skillet option for $16.50:  Whispering Canyon at Wilderness Lodge.  This is a favorite of ours, always a hoot.

H


----------



## Skittles1 (Feb 14, 2012)

I agree with the previous people who posted, Boma is amazing, though a little pricy for breakfast.  Kona would be my second choice.  The Tonga toast is to die for!


----------



## lvkcwalker (Feb 14, 2012)

We just returned from AK. Boma buffet breakfast was $18.99...a bit pricey...but I enjoyed it.


----------



## spencersmama (Feb 14, 2012)

Hello all,

Thanks for the replies!  It looks like Captain's Grill is pretty good according to a couple of comments.  Boma looks fabulous, but if my mother is with us, I don't think she'd like it as much as the others.  She doesn't like spicy flavors or anything too unusual.  I've been for dinner and loved it, though!

I was at Garden Grove in December.  I was surprised the buffet was not too expensive considering it had characters, but it seemed just like a Westin/Starwood buffet, not a Disney buffet.  I like all the fresh berries and fruit though.

I may try Whispering Canyon for lunch or dinner.  It's been on my list for a few years, but haven't made it over there.  I read about the skillet breakfast before, but wasn't interested in scrambled eggs and biscuits and gravy.  

Kona looks fabulous, too!  I may have to check it out.

Regarding the prices, we went to the Norwegian restaurant and Crystal Palace for breakfast last spring break with my brother, his wife, girls, and my mom.  I won't go to the Norway restaurant anymore now that they have all the princesses.  (Unless it is to see the princesses, like last year, for my nieces.)  I thought the dinner used to be pretty good before they made it interactive, but not any more.  On top of mediocre scrambled eggs, we had poor service for Disney, and our bill was close to $400.  I love Crystal Palace, but if I'm going to pay around $40 per person, I'd rather go for dinner.  My kids are teens and are much more into the food than characters, so long as I can wake them during breakfast hours...

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## chunkygal (Feb 17, 2012)

heathpack said:


> Not a buffet, but there is an all-you-can-eat skillet option for $16.50:  Whispering Canyon at Wilderness Lodge.  This is a favorite of ours, always a hoot.
> 
> H



It is good, but a lotta lotta food in a skillet. it would easily feed 2 or 3. I am talking about the regular skillet. I am not sure how I would eat an all you can eat.


----------

